

Why Firefox Mobile OS Is An Actual Game Changer - pinehead
http://tuts.pinehead.tv/2012/07/03/why-firefox-mobile-os-is-an-actual-game-changer/

======
simonster
While I agree with most of the points in this article, I'm not sure why HTML5
can't be beautiful in user experience. HTML5 doesn't come with a UI toolkit,
but plenty of beautiful toolkits already exist, the most popular of which is
probably JQuery Mobile. HTML has traditionally been weak when it comes to UI
flourishes such as animations, but in principle CSS animations can be just as
robust as animations implemented in native code. Additionally, both hardware
and JavaScript JITs have come a long way since the release of the initial
iPhone and Android devices. I expect the main issue will be lack of
consistency among apps.

